# Gordon Laing - R5 Photo focused review



## Jonathan Thill (Aug 3, 2020)




----------



## Viggo (Aug 3, 2020)

Ramage said:


>


Thanks a lot for sharing that. It was most refreshing and it showed me a few things I hadn’t seen.

I’m just going to take a deep breath and just be happy this is my next camera, it’s ASTONISHING... Almost unbelievable for stills in every aspect.


----------



## john1970 (Aug 3, 2020)

The first comprehensive review that only focused on still photography! Finally!!


----------



## Chris.Chapterten (Aug 4, 2020)

Viggo said:


> Thanks a lot for sharing that. It was most refreshing and it showed me a few things I hadn’t seen.
> 
> I’m just going to take a deep breath and just be happy this is my next camera, it’s ASTONISHING... Almost unbelievable for stills in every aspect.


My thoughts exactly, refreshing! The shadow and highlight recovery was quite impressive.. can't wait to get my hands on one!


----------



## Frodo (Aug 4, 2020)

Yes, very good review. I'd love an R5, but the price kills any chance of purchase in the foreseeable future.
I don't agree that the R6 image quality is similar to that of the R. Comparing the downloaded R6 and R RAW files from DPReview's studio shots, converting to dng and importing into Lightroom, I found the R files to be noticeably sharper at all but the highest ISO values.


----------



## Chris.Chapterten (Aug 4, 2020)

Frodo said:


> Yes, very good review. I'd love an R5, but the price kills any chance of purchase in the foreseeable future.
> I don't agree that the R6 image quality is similar to that of the R. Comparing the downloaded R6 and R RAW files from DPReview's studio shots, converting to dng and importing into Lightroom, I found the R files to be noticeably sharper at all but the highest ISO values.


For sure. Personally I would take the R over the R6 for stills. So long as you don't need the fast burst rate.


----------

